# Solved: Auto print fax sent to email



## fast3kid (Jul 10, 2009)

Currently we have faxes set up to be delivered to the Outlook email system. I was wondering if since there is no phone line set up to the fax machine, but it *is* set up as a printer on the network, if there was a way for the emails to automatically print instead of having to open the multiple emails and print manually. I realize this seems rather lazy but we receive a lot of these emails everyday. All of these emails are sent to the same email address and the goal is to have every email that is sent to it automatically print. The Outlook version is 2007 and the printer could either be an hp Laser-jet 4100 or a Kyocera KM-2550.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Its called a rule... Tools/Rules and Alerts/New Rule

You can do a blank rule check messages when they arrive/on this machine only/print it

you will have to play around with it a bit if you have multiple outlook accounts and other things. You want to make sure your only printing the things you want.


----------



## fast3kid (Jul 10, 2009)

This works perfect thank you.


----------

